

Why BugMuncher doesn't require a credit card for its trial (and never will) - MattBearman
http://bugmuncher.com/2013/12/11/why-bugmuncher-doesnt-require-a-credit-card-for-its-free-trial-and-never-will.html

======
Glyptodon
The whole tricking people into forgetting to cancel thing has always felt
extremely dirty to me. Glad to see someone else feels the same way.

